# About to buy an AR Varminter



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

i am getting ready to build my first AR. going to get a kit from Double Star and a stripped lower and save some $$$$. plus, it will be a fun project. Anyone else bought a kit like this and built it?


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

nope!! how's about some pictures of your project getting put together? thanks, how much are you spending if you dont mind me asking? pm me if you want!!


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Check my post down a few "before and after"


----------



## chad4050 (May 24, 2007)

i got 2 double stars they work as good as my bushmaster i did one kit just make sure u buy the right pins for it really simple to do if u have the barrel wrench


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

resident gun guy shaun frame has built quite a few, even made them into .17 remington's


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

ok here is what i have spent so far:

DSA lower *$130*
DBL Star 20" Bull Kit *$565* w/ Badger Tac Latch and Bipod Stud in FF Tube
20 round mag *$20*
Burris Tactical Rings 1" Highs *$40*
I have a Leupy 10x AO that I am putting on it for now, until i have the $$$ to get either a Bushnell elite 10X40TT or a Burris FFII Tactical 4.5-14-40AO

So, right now i have a grand total of *$755* in it. beats the heck out of buying a Bushmaste Predator for* $1100*!!!!

I would *LOVE *to have one in .17 Remington, that would be sweet. I have a 700 already but that would be awesome!!

Here is a stock photo of what i will have:


----------



## crappiemaster1973 (Nov 15, 2005)

Well I have a dpms 204. I paid 799.00 for it brand new at vances in columbus it will shoot 1/4 to 1/2 inch groups all day long. Great for groundhogs.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

yeah the ar-17 of his that i shot was amazing, great little calling rifle


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

Got the kit on Friday and had it done on Friday....The hardest part aside from distinguishing parts without a manual was installing the bolt-catch( I needed a third hand!!) other than that the next one will be a breeze


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Congratulations thats a nice looking rig, must have been pretty satisfying(aside from the money saved) to do the work yourself, I have a HB DPMS myself, its a sickness once you get going on guns(but how sweet it is ) hope yours shoots as sweet as it looks.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

yeah, the money saved and the fact that I built some of it make it nice. I havent got to shoot it yet though. hopefully thursday


----------

